# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  wohooo...another milestone!

## FDibbins

go me....i just got my 1000th rep point  :Smilie:

----------


## oeldere

Congratulations FDibbins. Great work.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrew-R

Nice one, well done!

My counter ticked past the 1,800 mark at the end of last week and I'm wondering how many more I have to rack up before my "brilliant future" changes into "a reputation beyond repute".

----------


## vlady

Congrat's, nice one. :Smilie:

----------


## FDibbins

thanks guys  :Smilie:    took days to go from 998 to 1000 lol

----------


## spiwere

Congos Sir. Good luck!

----------


## arlu1201

Congrats...nice work...

----------


## FDibbins

...Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## Fotis1991

Congr. Nice work.

Now next milestone will be the 1500. :Smilie:  Wouldn't be? :Wink:

----------


## zbor

If it's a *mile*stone then next should be 1609.
Or perhapes 1852?

----------


## TMS

Well done!  Those last couple of points can take forever, can't they?

Don't those nice round numbers make you feel good?

Kind regards, TMS

----------


## Alf

Hi zbor





> If it's a milestone then next should be 1609.



Yes absolutely!





> Or perhaps 1852?



That I think is more doubtful unless you are a diver of course

Alf

----------


## Paul

I recently hit 1900, and have no idea what my slogan is.  I guess I'll find out when I submit this post..

EDIT:  Still a brilliant future.  Oh well, at least I have that going for me.

----------


## FDibbins

felt good to break the 1K mark, the rest will come when they come  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

@Paul: you can't be far off "a reputation beyond repute" ... whatever that means.

Regards, TMS

----------


## snb

Nice  :Smilie: 
I m getting worried.  :Wink: 

What's you reps/posts ratio ?

----------


## Andrew-R

Rep/post ratio - cool, a new stat to work on.

Mine's <Bill & Ted> 0.69, dudes! </B&T>

----------


## TMS

@snb: I guess only the individual can know that.  Once you've gone off the top of the visible rep scale, no-one else will know.  Same for rep/thread count.  I would generally say thank you for any rep or feedback, so that's going to half my true post count, if you know what I mean.  Then there's the odd high rep from a guru or mod skews it a bit.  Who knows?  I'm guessing that anywhere between 50 and 60 percent give positive rep, but it could be much lower.

----------


## zbor

> Nice 
> I m getting worried. 
> 
> What's you reps/posts ratio ?



Hmm... For mods/ex mods that ratio is worse since there's lot of you-have-break-rule posts.
And noone give rep points for that.

----------


## tigeravatar

Congrats FDibbins!

----------


## Pete_UK

Yeah, congratulations from me as well - I'm just 4 away from the 1K mark, but posters don't seem to be so willing to click that little star in recent weeks.

Pete

----------


## daddylonglegs

Congratulations FD!, Here's to the next 1000........ :Cool:

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks guys, and yes Pete, I know what you mean...it took days to get those last 2 points

----------


## Fotis1991

> ....What's you reps/posts ratio ?



This, as TMS , 



> I would generally say thank you for any rep or feedback, so that's going to half my true post count, if you know what I mean.



 And also Zbor, said





> Hmm... For mods/ex mods that ratio is worse since there's lot of you-have-break-rule posts.
> And noone give rep points for that.



depands on..

And something more..

Another case (in some cases this is most obvious), some who have great power, they give (gave) a lot of points with just once.
Remember that it can take days to collect five (say) points and someone else getting thirty cuddly ....Even in the "Water Cooler" section.. :Wink:

----------


## snb

I see a lot of braincrushing as a result of a simple question: 'what is your reps/posts ratio'  ....:D

----------


## Fotis1991

1/3 ! Yours?

----------


## Pete_UK

My ratio is 0.296 (rep/posts)

Pete

----------


## zbor

2354/7820 = Log2

I can say in my defence that I've never asked someone, directly or in signature, to give me rep points  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrew-R

> Another case (in some cases this is most obvious), some who have great power, they give (gave) a lot of points with just once.
> Remember that it can take dys to collect five (say) points and someone else getting thirty cuddly ....Even in the "Water Cooler" section..



Very true, my rep/post ratio is so high because I've posted some "funny" things, which have earned me rep from the elders of this forum, who I could never assist with mere Excel problems.

The thing is that Andrew's Law* states that the perceived funniness of something is inversely proportional to your expectation that the medium you're engaged with is going to contain something funny.

[* - To be fair I've just thought of this, so it may be a bit keen to call it a "law", but it does explain why we laugh at things in real life that wouldn't even raise a smile if they appeared in our favourite comedy show, or why, if you ever have to give a sermon** you can bring the house down with a few fart gags]

[** - Or a eulogy]

Anyway, since nobody is expecting anything funny on an Excel forum it's easy for me to seem incredibly witty and rake in the rep points, despite the fact I can barely form an IF function.

However, it's a fundamental rule of humans that they adapt their behaviour to match the rewards that the system offers.  So now that people have seen my awesome rep/post ratio we'll see an increase in humour on the forum, as posters try to cash in:





> I say, I say, I say - my version of Excel lacks a CONCATENATE function.
> 
> No CONCATENATE function?  Then how do you join strings?
> 
> Why, I use a NOT, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> PS.  The NOT formula really isn't delivering the results I need.  Can anybody suggest a more functional alternative?



Slowly the forum will mutate.  At first it will be an Excel forum with a few funny posts, then the number of funny posts will increase, the Water Cooler section will expand while the number of directly Excel related posts decreases, the Excel sections of the forum will decrease and, eventually, will only live on in the names of the sections:

- CLEAN jokes
- RND funnies
- SINful Humor (NO .color=0 jokes!)
- Yo mama's so LARGE

By this time the top posters here will have drifted away, or reinvented themselves as humourists...

...and then I can prey upon the few people who, confused by the URL, have come here seeking Excel help and all of the rep points will be mine!!!

----------


## TMS

0.34166104   :Smilie:  with the raw numbers.  Adjusting for the courtesy posts, the requests for sample workbooks, the moderator grumps, might improve that ratio significantly.  And I have had a few positive reps of note from some of the forum's senior members and moderators which, as I said, will skew the calculation a little.

Regards, TMS

----------


## TMS

@zbor: >>> 0.301023018





> I can say in my defence that I've never asked someone, directly or in signature, to give me rep points



Even if you do, I don't believe it makes a noticeable difference.  In the early days, I got a serious reprimand from teylyn for what she described as "begging for rep points" ... so now I just try to gently encourage people to rep anyone who has helped them.  Hey, we all need our ego stroked a bit, we do this for free!

----------


## TMS

Interestingly, I've had 36 rep points from the last 19 threads from which I have had positive rep ... so, nearly 2 to 1.  I have noticed a couple of "jumps" but it's not obvious to me why the OP had such rep power.

Ho hum, another mystery.  Maybe I should start telling jokes.  :Frown:

----------


## zbor

> @zbor: >>> 0.301023018



I know log2 is irrational but I couldn't resist  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

Irrational, illogical, moody ... ?  Sorry, I'm missing something ... don't understand.

----------


## zbor

an irrational number is any real number that cannot be expressed as a ratio a/b, where a and b are integers (as I did).

----------


## Alf

@ zbor

2354/7820 = Log2    should that be defined as "=LOG(2354/7820;2)" -> -1,73205 or have I missed something?

Alf

----------


## zbor

2354 / 7820 = 0,30102301790281329923273657289003
log2 = 0,30102999566398119521373889472449

Accurate at 99,99768%

That's why I write log2 and not this huge number  :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

> Ho hum, another mystery.  Maybe I should start telling jokes.



I tried rhyming answers at one point (I've got a feeling you could use CEILING etc.) but that fell down on two counts:

1) I'm obviously not as funny as I think I am.....(and certainly not as funny as Andrew-R)
2) I couldn't find a rhyme for SUMPRODUCT and that sort of scuppered the whole thing

My ratio is 0.419 which is clearly higher than it should be - I put that down to begging for rep points at every available opportunity (please click on the star icon if you find this post even in the slightest bit interesting or amusing - if you don't then please consider clicking on the star icon anyway, you can always give me negative rep.......)

----------


## Paul

Newer members will also tend to have higher rep-to-post ratios for the mere fact that rep wasn't introduced until a few years after some of us joined.  Some of my best work was in the early years, tbh.  It's all downhill from here.  And I repped Andrew-R just to further skew his humor ratio.

----------


## TMS

> rep wasn't introduced until a few years after some of us joined.



That's what you get for being an "early adopter"   :Smilie:

----------


## Paul

Yup.

You should stop posting altogether now.. you have 8888 posts.  A nice, round number.  Unless your plan is to get to 11111.  Which isn't round, but very well aligned.

----------


## Andrew-R

> And I repped Andrew-R just to further skew his humor ratio.



Thanks for that - that's me sorted for a rolling-náked-in-rep-points night.

Edited to add: Heh, the forum auto-censor wouldn't let me be náked  :Smilie:

----------


## zbor

> 2) I couldn't find a rhyme for SUMPRODUCT and that sort of scuppered the whole thing



You can act
as SUMPRODUCT
slow on tract
with great impact

----------


## TMS

@Paul: re the PM, that should probably have been "infinity and beyond"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ah, too late, on the way to 9999, 11111 and the rest ...

Regards, TMS

----------


## Paul

Or so you thought!  Posts in this sub-forum don't count!   :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

So, the rumours are true ... EF is stuck in a time warp  :Wink:

----------


## Andrew-R

Just to bring this thread back to life - looking through the members' list I noticed that Haseeb A has a higher rep than me, with fewer posts.

In fact, his rep/post ratio must be at least 1.02!!!

Speak to us, Haseeb - what is your secret?

----------


## TMS

@Paul: just broken the 9000 posts and 3100 rep points (merci à DLL) ... so the "raw" sum on this is pretty straightforward  :Smilie: 

I hope this gets through ... the board seems a little bit flaky this afternoon.

----------


## Fotis1991

Just to bring this thread back to life, how can you have a good rep/post ratio, if you really try to help(and don't let it to go..) but for an issue like this need 25 posts? :Smilie: 

Is this answer correct? "Just don't try to help, if you see that request is not clear"

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...est-ifs-2.html

----------


## Andrew-R

I suppose that, ultimately, the rep/post ratio is pretty irrelevant and I think specifically trying to improve it would be a road of hurt leading to insanity  :Smilie: 

Anyway, back on topic - a milestone for me this morning, I'm now in the top 20 forum members (sorted by rep).  Sorry to Paul, whose #20 slot I stole.  More exciting is that there's only one person above me with the "...has a brilliant future" rep status, so I've nearly reached the level of having "a reputation beyond repute"!

I'm not going to let this new celebrity status change me.  OK, so my life from now will be whirl of private jets, showbiz Excel parties and phone calls from world leaders, but I'll still make time for you, the common people, and remember that I was once a mere mortal like you (expect more intelligent, wittier, more handsome and always destined for greatness...obviously).

Actually, while I'm on a roll I might give the Vatican a call about the job they've got going.  I think Pope Excel I has a nice ring to it  :Smilie: 
!

----------


## Fotis1991

> ...I suppose that, ultimately, the rep/post ratio is pretty irrelevant and I think specifically trying to improve it would be a road of hurt leading to insanity



Correct!





> .., but I'll still make time *for you, the common people*, and remember that I was once a mere mortal like you (expect more intelligent, wittier, more handsome and always destined for greatness...obviously).



Thanks for this.  :Smilie:   :Smilie: 

Also not bad at all to get more than 100 reb-points in less than 20 days(Posts#3 & 13)! :Wink:

----------


## romperstomper

> (*expect* more intelligent, wittier, more handsome and always destined for greatness...obviously).



and all that in spite of your dyslexia...  :Wink:

----------


## Pete_UK

> Also not bad at all to get more than 100 reb-points in less than 20 days(Posts#3 & 13)!



Wow, another stat - Reps/days_joined

For me that is 2.55 today.

Pete

----------


## Andrew-R

> and all that in spite of your dyslexia...



You may mock, but I know that you're scared that I'm roaring up to your rep-point level like a stream train ... or possibly a team stain  :Smilie: 

Yup, just another 8,000 rep points to get and I'll only be a couple of places behind you  :Smilie:

----------


## TMS

We should ask Arlette if she can get the Tech Team to produce some MI ... stop them from bug****** about ... sorry, tinkering with the system  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

The board has been very poorly for the past few days, or is it my imagination?

----------


## romperstomper

> You may mock



Thank you - I will.  :Smilie: 

I'm sure you'll catch up in no time, although the rep caps won't help.

----------


## Andrew-R

Rep caps?

Are you saying that there's a limit on how much rep you can have, or do I just get sent a cap to wear with "Reputation beyond repute" written on the brim?

----------


## romperstomper

No I mean that the amount of rep awarded by some of the more senior members was capped (or maybe just reset, I forget). Previously a tip of the scales from someone like NBVC was worth over 50 points.  :Wink:

----------


## Andrew-R

On the plus side it makes it far less likely that I'll decide to switch from dispensing mediocre Excel advice to black-mailing you and NBVC.

P.S.  If I'm not at "Reputation beyond repute" by the end of the day I'll be posting the photographs here.  Even the one with the goat.  You know what you have to do.

----------


## romperstomper

Leave Daisy out of this!

I've already repped you.

----------


## Alf

> I think Pope Excel I has a nice ring to it



How about "Megas doux of Excel"? And as far as I know the title has been up for grabs since the fall of Constantinople. It also have the advantage of being both non political and non religious so nobody should be upset.

Alf

----------


## Andrew-R

Sorry, but I've really set my heart on being Pope.  It's a nice indoor job with no heavy lifting, you get a bulletproof car, access to a virtually limitless supply of nuns (and I've seen enough Ken Russell films to know what that means), an assortment of fancy dress costumes to wear, keys to the Vatican treasury and you only ever have to have one performance review with your boss.

Aside from being an atheist I think I'm ideally suited for the job.

----------


## TMS

> Aside from being an atheist I think I'm ideally suited for the job.



Who knows, that might actually be an asset ...  a bit of thinking outside the box could end up with millions of new recruits to the faith  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Andrew-R

Well my election manifesto in brief:

Out
Going to church
Prayers
Pretending god exists
Looking for answers in the Bible
Fiscal probity

In
Vatican City race-track
Saint Richard Dawkins
All Nun strip clubs
Indulgences (back on sale by popular request)
Buy the Pope a Pint nights

So, if you do happen to be in college of cardinals do remember to vote for me and I'll turn a blind eye to priceless artworks being smuggled out under cassocks, you know what I mean?

----------


## zbor

Luckly, you won't be elected  :Smilie:

----------


## Andrew-R

Well, probably not - I think the Catholic church is pretty down on atheistic popes.  But under EU rules that must surely be illegal discrimination, so if I don't get to be Pope I can sue them and take them for every gaudy trinket and fake relic they've got.

It's a win-win situation, really.

----------


## ChemistB

Is the Vatican, being a separate nation, part of the EU?

----------


## Andrew-R

Vatican City (which is the state) is not in the EU or the UN, the Vatican (i.e. the Papacy) has 'observer' status within the UN.  Traditionally it is neutral, including remaining neutral during WWII despite being completely surrounded by an axis power and also having been granted their status as an independent state by Mussolini.  However, their standing army is mainly ceremonial and their nuclear weapons programme is in its infancy.

----------


## Alf

> Aside from being an atheist I think I'm ideally suited for the job.



And as an extra bonus when you speak about an Excel problem "Ex cathedra" you would be infallible!

Alf

----------

